# iPhone 5, meh....



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 12, 2012)

Apple iPhone 5 makes glowing first impression

I've been looking forward to this phone because I'm really tired of my HTC Evo 4 (2-3 replacements, lots of issues). It seems Apple has lost their mojo, the oomph that makes their products completely irresistible. The iPhone 4s was a huge letdown IMHO, and this year, I don't see enough to warrant a new phone. 

Here's what I've gathered: 



slightly bigger screen at 16:9 ratio
faster processor
4g
thinner
Same camera as the 4s (maybe slightly better low light performance)?

Just, meh...

I'll probably still buy one though


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 12, 2012)

love my galaxy S3..and its 2 gigs of ram.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 12, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> love my galaxy S3..and its 2 gigs of ram.




Samsung... Stealing Apples technology since 1994.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2012)

The iPhone 4s sold more than four million units in its first week in the US, Canada, Japan, the U.K., France, Germany, and Australia. So, yeah, the iPhone 5 is gonna suck too. What with that amazing Retina Display, more-powerful processor, and native 4G network capability, and the better camera and imaging software. "Meh".

What Do the iPhone 4S Sales Figures Tell Us About Consumers? - Forbes


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 12, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > love my galaxy S3..and its 2 gigs of ram.
> ...



well, turnabout is fair play...after all, Apple stole their original GUI from Xerox.


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 12, 2012)

man, eff the iPhone 5. I work in asset management, specifically mobile assets, and have already had 6+ people ask for one since 1PM. Our company can't even get them until at least the 24th.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 12, 2012)

Derrel said:


> The iPhone 4s sold more than four million units in its first week in the US, Canada, Japan, the U.K., France, Germany, and Australia. So, yeah, the iPhone 5 is gonna suck too. What with that amazing Retina Display, more-powerful processor, and native 4G network capability, and the better camera and imaging software. "Meh".
> 
> What Do the iPhone 4S Sales Figures Tell Us About Consumers? - Forbes



I never contended the iPhone 5 won't sell. Despite it's disappointing lack of features after 2 years of waiting, I'm still considering it. 

What I'm saying is there's no oomph to the announcement. No "oooo, ahhhhh..." moment like Apple has been so good at in the past. When Apple announced the 4s, I remember a lot of people were disappointed that it wasn't the iPhone 5. Now, expectations were higher than ever for Apple to deliver a revolutionary new product considering they had an extra year to build it, and my reaction is much the same as to the 4s..... Meh... 

For the iphone 5 announcment, Everyone _expected _the bigger screen and thinner body. Those specs have been rumored and _expected _for 2 years. 

The camera is the good camera in the 4s, but no significant upgrade there (panoramic is gimmicky, there are plenty of third party apps that already do that). 

The iPhone 5 has a faster processor, that's great, but the competitors in the market already have all that and a bag of chips. Apple just seems to be behind in this regard. 

4g, shmore-gee... Have you seen what Verizon and AT&T have been charging for data. ZOMG. It's probably better to get data at 3g speeds so Verizon and AT&T can't rape you as fast! 

Bear in mind that I've had a 4G capable phone with _unlimited data _since Sprint rolled them out 2 years ago. I've also had a 4 inch screen and a fast processor. So this iPhone 5, 2 years later, isn't making my jaw hit the floor. I've been looking forward to this phone for 2 years (since I got my Evo 4) and had a bit higher expectations.


----------



## nmoody (Sep 12, 2012)

Was all set to upgrade my iPhone 4 but now I don't think I will. Just not enough tech advancement or innovative features.

Hopefully the D600 does disappoint me tomorrow too.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 12, 2012)

Samsung > Iphone.


I have the incredible 2 right now.  Could not pay me to get an iphone though.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 12, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> Samsung > Iphone.



Company > Product


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 12, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> I've been looking forward to this phone because I'm really tired of my HTC Evo 4 (2-3 replacements, lots of issues). It seems Apple has lost their mojo, the oomph that makes their products completely irresistible. The iPhone 4s was a huge letdown IMHO, and this year, I don't see enough to warrant a new phone.



I still have the iPhone 3G from when it was first released 4 years ago and have had zero replacements and zero issues.  I couldn't imagine having to have 3 replacements on top of multiple other problems over the course of only 2 years.  You may want to re-evaluate what warrants a new phone.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 12, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I still have the iPhone 3G from when it was first released 4 years ago and have had zero replacements and zero issues. I couldn't imagine having to have 3 replacements on top of multiple other problems over the course of only 2 years. You may want to re-evaluate what warrants a new phone.



Hence, this thread's existence. Because I am looking for a new phone.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 12, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung > Iphone.
> ...




ok for people who get confused easily apparently..

samsung smartphones > iphones


----------



## DScience (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL dissapointing lack of features? LOL you got to be kidding me! What do you want it to do, turn into a jet airplane and fly you across the ocean??!?! The iphone 5 is the most amazing piece of technology released by apple to date. Period.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 12, 2012)

I am eligible for an upgrade on my AT&T plan. I will probably get the iPhone 5. Preorders are being taken on the 14th


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 12, 2012)

the thing is everybody complains about how secretive Apple is, then when things do actually leak out, people complain that there was no "oomph" to their event.

Sure, it's not revolutionary, but it's not time for revolutionary yet.  The iPhone very obviously is doing things right at this point.  It just needs to be better at everything it already does.  That's essentially what this phone is, everything we liked in the basic design of the original 4, but continuing to be better.  It's thinner, better battery life, much better processor, better camera (not radically different, but better in low light and makes use of the better processor), faster cell connection, better audio, etc.

If Apple radically redesigned the iPhone at this point, they'd be doing it just for the sake of doing it.  While being innovative is great, there's also something to be said for knowing when your product is getting things right with the tech that is available at the time.  I don't really see the iPhone receiving a radical redesign until some new tech is available that allows for a leap forward.  

Contrast the iPhone to the iPod nano, which apple very obviously isn't really happy with.  They've redesigned it every couple years, jumped form factors.  They know it's not really working at as a product.  The iPhone is working as a product, and any radical redesign would be just as likely a step backwards as a step forwards.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > The iPhone 4s sold more than four million units in its first week in the US, Canada, Japan, the U.K., France, Germany, and Australia. So, yeah, the iPhone 5 is gonna suck too. What with that amazing Retina Display, more-powerful processor, and native 4G network capability, and the better camera and imaging software. "Meh".
> ...



In sales, there's an old joke about customers who feel like you do about a high-demand, high-selling, or class-leading product...and the joke is,"Would you like a ****j0b with that too?"  I guess the millions of people who will eagerly lap up the iPhone 5 are all just idiots? I mean, I know the iPhone 5 announcement might lack oomph! to a fellow who is used to a 2 year-old Evo that's been replaced multiple times already because it's so well-made, but, uh...back to the old joke...


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 12, 2012)

yeah, the funniest thing about the new iPhone and people who complain about lack of a leap forward is that nobody can even think of what features they'd want on it that aren't already there.  Perhaps more RAM?  But if you use that much RAM, you would KILL the battery life (the dirty secret of the top of the line android phones with huge screens and tons of RAM are that they have to be recharged every two hours if you actually use them).  And the current iPhone beats androids in every real world speed test, even with less RAM, because the software is designed more efficiently.  Androids are such hack job poorly engineered things for the most part that they need to double the RAM to just keep up with iPhones.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 12, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> yeah, the funniest thing about the new iPhone and people who complain about lack of a leap forward is that nobody can even think of what features they'd want on it that aren't already there.  Perhaps more RAM?  But if you use that much RAM, you would KILL the battery life (the dirty secret of the top of the line android phones with huge screens and tons of RAM are that they have to be recharged every two hours if you actually use them).  And the current iPhone beats androids in every real world speed test, even with less RAM, because the software is designed more efficiently.  Androids are such hack job poorly engineered things for the most part that they need to double the RAM to just keep up with iPhones.



The UI of Android phones is abysmal as well. It take me 10 minutes just to find and then search the app store. There's no uniformity between Android phones it seems.

That's why I got the iPhone. Yeah, it probably doesn't have as much potential as Android phones, but it's a whole hell of a lot simpler to navigate.


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 12, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, theoretically I want to like android better.  But I've tried Androids.  They're a cluster.  They never get updated with new OS's on time.  They're not durable.  (iPhones are pretty druable as longa s you don;t crack the glass, androids for the most part just wear down).  To be honest, I'd probably take an original iPhone over about any non-iPhone except maybe an SIII.  And I'd take an original iP4 over an SIII.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 12, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> I'll probably still buy one though




Did everyone miss this small, tiny, inconsequential point in the OP? Who are you trying to convince? 

Down, Fanboys! Down!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2012)

I didn't. You are the *customer* (i.e. the person who actually *BUYS*) the hot-selling product, the class-leading product, but seems so bummed out by it that the salesman asks him, "Hey, would you like a ****j0b with that too?" to make him realize what a buzz-kill he's acting like...and of course, to sweeten the deal and relieve all that purchase disillusionment...

It's rumored that the iPhone 6 will make your "unit" larger!!!! Now THAT's gonna be a big seller! wink-wink-nudge,nudge!


----------



## Mendoza (Sep 12, 2012)

I like gadgets and read about them on a daily basis.  The downside is  that with all the leaks and predictable upgrades (at least pertaining to  the iPhone), I already knew *exactly *what to  expect--almost down to the millimeter--before it was all made official  today.  No surprises.  Different shape, better specs, updated OS, but  none of that game-changing innovation that gets people salivating.   (Personally I have no incentive to upgrade my 4S.)  It's still an  excellent device, and I give Apple credit for their role in the creation  of the smartphone market as we know it today.  The consumer certainly  doesn't suffer from a lack of options in this arena.

(But you know the feature I would _kill _for?   This may sound a little out there, and I know it's asking a lot, but  seeing as how the iPhone has been Apple's flagship product for 5 years  now, is in direct competition for the most popular smartphone on the  planet, and is a remarkably sophisticated piece of technology, how  about they upgrade the horrible, horrible selection of built-in ringtones?   Seriously, Apple: 20 ringtones--15 of which are irritating to the point  of being unusable??  I know you can add your own, and I have, but it  seems like kind of an oversight.)


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh so now I'm Mr. Buzz Killington! I get it!  Maybe the problem is I hold Apple to such a high standards, that nothing short of pure slap-you-in-the face awesomeness will impress me. Maybe the Steve Jobs era of every product announcement being jaw-dropping are over.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 12, 2012)

I still like this video

iPhone4 vs HTC Evo - YouTube


----------



## camz (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL this reminds me about the debate we're having at home. My wife got the iphone 4s and I got the galaxy S III. Before my S3 upgrade, I had the second revision iphone and loved it. I really actually loved the product however my only gripe about it was the itsy bitsy tinnie winnie display. They've somewhat made some ground expanding it to a 4 in. display with the iphone 5 however I still prefer my bigger display on the S3.


----------



## MonicaBH (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm a huge Apple junkie, but I doubt I'll rush to upgrade to the iP5.  I have the iP4 that is perfectly functional, and the SO has an iP4s that works fine as well.  I don't particularly need anything the iP5 offers.  Plus, I'm still saving for an iPad2.  

I have a Kindle Fire that is an Android system.  I flipping HATE it.  It's slow and feels/looks yuck, but there are only a few books on it and no apps.  I can't imagine how sluggish it would be if I used for more than some light web browsing and downloading/reading books.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 12, 2012)

Rotanimod said:
			
		

> Apple iPhone 5 makes glowing first impression
> 
> I've been looking forward to this phone because I'm really tired of my HTC Evo 4 (2-3 replacements, lots of issues). It seems Apple has lost their mojo, the oomph that makes their products completely irresistible. The iPhone 4s was a huge letdown IMHO, and this year, I don't see enough to warrant a new phone.
> 
> ...



And yet, the sheeple masses will flock to their local Apple with their Starbucks in one hand and their debit card in the other. While in line, they'll exclaim to each other how avant-garde they are...


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 12, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha, this stereotype always cracks me up.  In a sense I hate how mainstream the iPhone is.  I theoretically like the open philosophy of android more.  But, you know what, I've tried plenty of android products and... they suck.  The iPhone makes my life much easier, given how crazy my schedule can be.  It's easy to use, almost never has problems, etc.  I can't imagine doing work and personal life today without it.  I mean sure, I could, but I'd be able to accomplish less.  

I've had several of the top of the line blackberries, android phones, etc and none really are even in the ballpark of the day to day ease of use of the iPhone.  The iPhone simply doesn't have a peer when it comes to how I use my phone.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 12, 2012)

I like how most of the "sheep" products are now made of solid, durable materials like aluminum and glass rather than plastic and plastic... and for the same price as its main competitor.  For some reason Apple haters like to complain about how overpriced and expensive they are, but they are happy to be the same price for the cheap plastic Galaxy S III.


----------



## JClishe (Sep 13, 2012)

Windows Phone all the way, I have the Nokia Lumia 900 and you'd have to pry it from my cold, dead hands before I gave it up. As far as recent phone announcements go, last weeks Nokia Lumia 920 announcement was EASILY more impressive than the Motorola and Apple announcements. The Lumia 920 is going to be a beast of a phone as far as features are concerned. Wireless charging, better screen than the iPhone 5 (higher res, more PPI), screen works with gloves on, NFC support, etc. Apple's making you buy a new charging cable for the iPhone 5. Nokia is letting you charge without a cable at all. 

2 photogs I shoot with, both iPhone 4s users, told me over the weekend that they were impressed enough by the Lumia 920 to consider switching platforms, but they would wait until the iPhone 5 announcement to make up their mind. I talked to both of them today, they're both switching to the Lumia 920 in November.

My wife has been an iPhone user since day 1 and it's looking more and more like she's going to switch to a Windows Phone when she's due for an upgrade. And funny thing here, we have 2 kids - ages 9 and 11 - and they fight over playing with my Windows Phone, not her iPhone. People, strangers, stop me all the time to ask about my phone. Airplane seat mates, people next to me in lines, etc. I'm always getting "is that one of those Windows Phones? What's it like?" It's different, it's innovative, it's not the same ole, same ole, sea of icons that every other phone on the planet is. It's fast, it's smooth, it's stable, it's just cool.

I agree with the other comments about Android, it's a hot mess. The UI is awful on a phone, and I too have a Kindle Fire that overall I've been underwhelmed by.

It's interesting, when I mention "Windows Phone" to non Windows phone users I usually get a chuckle or a "yeah, right" look. But talk to an actual Windows Phone owner and it's a different story, they have terrific customer loyalty. Windows Phones have very high customer sat ratings and very low return rates. In fact the Lumia 900 is the highest rated cell phone on Amazon right now and it's held that spot for about 4 months. 3 of Amazon's top 5 highest rated phones are Windows Phones. And the Lumia 900 has more than twice as many reviews as the most-reviewed Android phone (Lumia 900 is 4.6/5 stars with 437 reviews while the Galaxy Nexus 16GB is 4.1/5 stars with only 196 reviews). 

I'm telling you, if you're due for a phone soon and you haven't seriously considered a Windows Phone, you should. At the very least go over to Twitter and search on Lumia920, you might be surprised at what you find. The overwhelming sentiment on Twitter is that the iPhone 5 announcement made the Lumia 920 look ever better.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's what the Apple press conference SHOULD have been! A mega-conference Announcing *ABSOLUTELY NOTHING*@!!!!!@

Tim Cook Should Have Done This At Today's iPhone 5 Event


----------



## Compaq (Sep 13, 2012)

Distasteful consumerism, throwing away perfectly decent phones for new ones because you're "tired" of them.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 13, 2012)

JClishe said:


> Windows Phone all the way... when I mention "Windows Phone" to non Windows phone users I usually get a chuckle or a "yeah, right" look. But talk to an actual Windows Phone owner and it's a different story



About 8 years ago I had a couple of different Windows Mobile/Windows CE type phones.  They were all TERRIBLE.  They were slow, buggy, and always crashing just like the desktops.  They were also battery hogs.  I've had zero problems out of my Macbook/iPhone.  The funny thing is when I'm running MacOS on my Macbook, I get about 8 hrs. continuous web browsing.  When I switch over to my Windows7 partition, that gets cut down to a whopping 2.5hrs!


----------



## ThrowbacK (Sep 13, 2012)

I still have a HTC Evo 3D... When I first got it, I thought it was amazing.
Now, I can barely look at it. First week with it, I dropped it and cracked the back housing. Stupid cheap plastic.

I will buy myself a new phone for Christmas, my list is

Galaxy Note II
Lumia 920
iPhone 5

So far, the features I've seen on the new Galaxy are just amazing. But Battery life might be a problem.

Anyone else checking out the Note?


----------



## JClishe (Sep 13, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> JClishe said:
> 
> 
> > Windows Phone all the way... when I mention "Windows Phone" to non Windows phone users I usually get a chuckle or a "yeah, right" look. But talk to an actual Windows Phone owner and it's a different story
> ...



Agreed. Which is why Windows Mobile doesn't exist any longer. But what does a comment about a retired operating system have to do with this discussion?


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 13, 2012)

JClishe said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > JClishe said:
> ...



Windows sucks... Thats what it has to do with. Windows mobile/CE was based on the most stable OS windows has ever had and it was STILL terrible.  If Win7 was decent and wasn't riddled with constant freezing, crashing, periodicly slow response, and everything else under the sun, then I might have more faith in their new mobile platform.... But that isnt the case.  It seems some things never change.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> JClishe said:
> 
> 
> > Windows Phone all the way... when I mention "Windows Phone" to non Windows phone users I usually get a chuckle or a "yeah, right" look. But talk to an actual Windows Phone owner and it's a different story
> ...



But Win-doze is awwwwwwesome dooood!

*Win*dows *CE* was aweeeesome...it had the poifect nickname-- "*Wince*"... RTFLMFAO at the stupidity out of Redmond...

I thought the Zune was also another totally awewwwwesome Micro$haft offering....I know all the cool kids wanted a Zune...


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 14, 2012)

Describes most iphone/apple product users i know personally


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 14, 2012)

Gizmodo tried this trick when the new ipad came out. Same results.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 14, 2012)

What I want to know is that if you can now do facetime over the cellular network... will this be retroactive for the 4s as well???


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 14, 2012)

I agree with everything the OP stated.  

But I will never turn my back on a new iPhone!  Never!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gerardo2068 (Sep 15, 2012)

I already pre-order. And for me the improvement of the iPhone 5 are worth it. I bought my iPhone 4 when it came out 2 years ago and I will definitely see improvement. How is this disappointing to some I don't know. With a mature device like the iPhone. You won't see a lot of breakthroughs as fast as they were at the beginning.  I will even bet the the Galaxy S3 to GS4 will have the same treatment. It will be mostly improvements.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Sep 15, 2012)

Also. Why Change to another phone?  Yeah GS4 will come out And they will say its better. But then another iPhone will come out and will be good for me. And so on. Would be silly change to cannon when the release a new camera then switch to Nikon when they release a newer one then back to cannon and so on. Just pick one and stay with it. You know your company will release a new one sooner or later.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh not that you people care, my friend just got a Galaxy S3 and when I compare it with my small Incredible S viewing the same photo..... OMG THE S3 SCREEN IS LIKE SPEAKING TO MY BRAIN while my Incredible S looks like a bad inkjet print.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 15, 2012)

Every other phone sucks compared to the iPhone thats the reality of it gang. Android is a security nightmare thanks to all their open source goodness. I do not want a phone the size of a brick or a tablet. I want a phone to talk on and occasionally look something up on or read an email. Thats it, the iPhone does that perfectly. The slightly larger screen is nice but not necessary the turn by turn is something I may or may not use but again its a nice addition and the great part is, like all iPhones it will work. 

As much as everyone may want to complain about the iPhone the truth is they control the bulk of the market in sales. That means they must be doing something right !


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 15, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> As much as everyone may want to complain about the iPhone the truth is they control the bulk of the market in sales.





Something like 90% too right?


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 15, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > As much as everyone may want to complain about the iPhone the truth is they control the bulk of the market in sales.
> ...




Correct.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm so disappointed that Apple and most of their copycats have hit a brick wall on innovation.

The GS3 has a lot more things to excite than the iPhone 5. Apple has lost their WOW. Everything is an incremental improvement now.

Never thought I'd say this, but the Nokia Lumia 920 looks VERY cool.


----------



## IByte (Sep 15, 2012)

Rotanimod said:
			
		

> I never contended the iPhone 5 won't sell. Despite it's disappointing lack of features after 2 years of waiting, I'm still considering it.
> 
> What I'm saying is there's no oomph to the announcement. No "oooo, ahhhhh..." moment like Apple has been so good at in the past. When Apple announced the 4s, I remember a lot of people were disappointed that it wasn't the iPhone 5. Now, expectations were higher than ever for Apple to deliver a revolutionary new product considering they had an extra year to build it, and my reaction is much the same as to the 4s..... Meh...
> 
> ...



There is no more luster to Apple because it died when Steve Jobs did (RIP).  Besides Samsung G3 + Google*s jellybean, pre 4g capability, open platform ..sounds like Samsung win to me.


----------



## fotomumma09 (Sep 15, 2012)

I will be upgrading to the iPhone 5. There is no doubt it's not the best phone on the market but I love how easy it is to use and being an apple user (MacBook, iPad, apple tv) really like how well they all work together.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 15, 2012)

fotomumma09 said:


> (MacBook, iPad, apple tv) .




So Apples got you by the balls... er breasts too huh? LOL I've got the phone, pad, and iMac... I'm gunnin for the Apple TV now. I wanna be able to do that airplay thing from my iPad.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 15, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> fotomumma09 said:
> 
> 
> > (MacBook, iPad, apple tv) .
> ...




I do this already and I love it..


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 15, 2012)

IByte said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lots of fail in this logic.  Lets see which phone sells better in a couple of months...


----------



## IByte (Sep 15, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:
			
		

> Lots of fail in this logic.  Lets see which phone sells better in a couple of months...


Not understanding,  I had a 3gs and had to dowload third party software to mod my phone.  Or had to use itunes to use their ringtones.  The i5 is going to sell because it's more user friendly and a lot of hipsters are into Mac..more power to them.  But I will not be restricted to a phone that should have been 4g back on iPhone 4.  Or their first gen death grip phone. And to put the icing on the cake, you have to pay 99 bucks to register your app before it hits the market.  If I'm going to do that i may as well pay for Xbox live.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2012)

who gives a $%&! about what phone does what better, or has a  bigger market share...just like giving advice to someone buying their first camera...do some research, then go to the store, play with a bunch of them, and buy the one that best suits your needs and budget. an *&$% what anyone else thinks about your choice. they don't have to use it. 

Galaxy S3 FTW BABY!!!


----------



## Buckster (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll just leave this here for giggles:

Mobile phone Q2 2012 market: Share up for Apple, Samsung despite slide


----------



## Stevedevil (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks as if Apple have also messed up in the UK, as 4G only on Orange & T.Mobile!!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 15, 2012)

IByte said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See you just hit the nail on the head right there. That's why the iPhone sells and sells like Johnny cakes on a Sunday morning. Most people in general do not want their phone to be an exercise in complexity. The Android OS from a security standpoint is horrible, needs an AV solution , is easily corrupted by its users, and the Android App store does not do a very good job vetting applications to insure you are not getting nasty surprises on your phone. All those cool features everyone talks about for the Android phones those are kind of like megapixels more is not always better....  

Sometimes more is not always better.  

I just want my phone to work reliably .... not be brick sized or  take 20 megapixel raw file images.  Its a phone....


----------



## Buckster (Sep 15, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> ChristopherCoy said:
> 
> 
> > SamSpade1941 said:
> ...


No, not correct.  Read the link I provided and pay particular attention to Table 2.

World wide, Apple has about 19% of the cell phone market and it's falling each quarter.  Android phones dominate with about 64% of the cell phone market and it's increasing each quarter.  Every other OS/maker (windows, blackberry, etc.) takes up the remaining 17% or so.

Apple does this every time they come out with something.  They dominate for awhile, then others push them aside until they're irrelevant.  It's why they nearly went bankrupt and why Bill Gates stuffed a bunch of money down Jobs' panties.  At present they only have 3% of the desktops and laptops out there in the real world, even though there was NOTHING when they introduced theirs to the world.  Now that everything electronic plays MP3s and has plenty of storage, you don't see a lot of iPods being sold.  iPads are headed the same direction; Early dominance, followed by upstarts chipping away, and now there are far more Android-OS tablets being used out in the real world than there are Apple iPads.

As a company, yes, they sell more cell phones than any other_* single company at present*_, but do the math, and you'll see that's temporary, just like it's always been with Apple products.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 15, 2012)

Interesting side by side of the S3 and iPhone 5, put out by Samsung's marketing:

Samsung responds to the iPhone 5 with inflammatory new ad | The Verge


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2012)

Look at Apple's MARKET CAP though Buckster. And look at their share price, cash reserves, and profitability. I think you're forgetting something critical: the "other" guys have lost control of their intellectual property, or are using SHARED IP, and are in a race to the bottom in terms of per-unit price. Yeah....a lot of cheap Windows phones and other windoid products are being sold...but Apple's market cap, share price, and profit makes the Windoze players for the most part look like what they are...*makers of cheap,low-profit-margin "commodity" products*. McDonald's sells HUNDREDS OF TONS of "food items" each week too....at an average per-unit retail of what? $1.49??? lol... Unit sales don't mean SQUAT...

Apple's market captitalization is what now??? Is it 30 times that of Sony?? A single share of APple is selling for hoiw much over $600 these days???

I think you've got some concepts kinda confused, dude...Apple is probably the most high-profit, highly sought-after, cash-RICH company in the entire electronics market...and yet, you seem to think that Apple, and its products are "irrelevant". Maybe you're using that word incorrectly??? or maybe it doesn't mean whatcha' think it means???

Poor SONY, for example, this NYT article on August 23,2012 leads with this: "The crunch among handset makers who are not Samsung and Apple continues apace. Today, Android OEM Sony announced that its loss-making mobile handset division Sony Mobile Communications would be laying out 15% of its workforce  1,000 people approximately  as part of a bigger restructuring."    Sony Mobile To Lay Off 1,000 People, Move HQ To Tokyo From Sweden As Part of Restructuring | TechCrunch


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2012)

Samsung...the Korean electronic giant that a court last month ruled *owes Apple $1.049 BILLION US Dollars* for stealing Apple intellectual property....you mean *THAT* Samsung? Yeah...I wonder how that'll end up working out.

Apple decisively wins Samsung trial: what it means | The Verge

Yeah, Samsung...I've heard of those guys!!!!


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2012)

seriously tho..everyone knows Motorola makes the best phones. fo realz yo.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 15, 2012)

Buckster said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > ChristopherCoy said:
> ...




Actually market analysis would belie that point based on past sales of the iPhone from 2007 to the present. , also we have no figures to work with on the iPhone 5 sales as yet. What you will end up seeing is that the iPhone 5 will break all previous sales records when they numbers end up coming out. Most likely it will rocket the shares of Apple even higher into the stratosphere if thats even possible.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Sep 15, 2012)

Also. Apple usually features and they become relevant. Not hurry to push out there every new technology without having a plan first. That why I'm in no hurry. Research it your self, NFC only 2% ready available in the market.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Samsung...the Korean electronic giant that a court last month ruled *owes Apple $1.049 BILLION US Dollars* for stealing Apple intellectual property....you mean *THAT* Samsung? Yeah...I wonder how that'll end up working out.
> 
> Apple decisively wins Samsung trial: what it means | The Verge
> 
> Yeah, Samsung...I've heard of those guys!!!!



And bravo to them for having the balls to still put out this marketing! 

If you're gonna go down, might as well go down swinging!  

Did you look at the side-by-side specs? I'm actually shocked at how much better the SIII looks, on paper.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 15, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> seriously tho..everyone knows Motorola makes the best phones. fo realz yo.



I LOVED my moto Razr flip phone! :heart:


----------



## Buckster (Sep 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Look at Apple's MARKET CAP though Buckster. And look at their share price, cash reserves, and profitability. I think you're forgetting something critical: the "other" guys have lost control of their intellectual property, or are using SHARED IP, and are in a race to the bottom in terms of per-unit price. Yeah....a lot of cheap Windows phones and other windoid products are being sold...but Apple's market cap, share price, and profit makes the Windoze players for the most part look like what they are...*makers of cheap,low-profit-margin "commodity" products*. McDonald's sells HUNDREDS OF TONS of "food items" each week too....at an average per-unit retail of what? $1.49??? lol... Unit sales don't mean SQUAT...
> 
> Apple's market captitalization is what now??? Is it 30 times that of Sony?? A single share of APple is selling for hoiw much over $600 these days???
> 
> ...


In the short term, in the here and now and today, that's all great.  But in the long term, none of it matters.  It's never mattered in their entire history that, at times, they dominate.  The reason it's never mattered is that they've never been able to sustain that domination, and there's a reason for it.

 The current high they're on can't be sustained on iPhone upgrades alone, and as the current buying trends continue, just as they have for all previous Apple products vs their competitors, eventually landing at something like 3% of all cell phones on the planet coming from Apple, that money and stock clout all goes away again.  That's their history.  They innovate, take the market by storm go on a big money-high, and then get swept under the rug over time by their competitors en masse.  That's just the frank and honest history of Apple and its competitors.

 It can't stand against them long-term because it wants to continue this "walled garden" approach, while the rest of the tech firms on the planet are basically working in concert on stuff that works across everything they produce because they all share a platform to put it on.  Apple's approach has always been that it's Apple against the world. It's never has been able to win the long-term war against those odds and that many armies, and there's really no reason to think it will be different this time, especially when the numbers show they're losing the cell phone market world-wide to Android devices as we speak.

My prediction: If they don't come out with yet another breathtaking new product that takes the world by storm again within about the next 3 years, their stock will begin to plummet.  Frankly, I think it's already highly over-valued, well over-inflated in a bubble created by hype, just like the housing bubble was created by hype, and it can't last forever.  And even if they do come up with a new whiz-bang device, it won't be long before the competition is producing something similar, then better, competing with them again on it, biting deeply into Apple's market share, and the cycle begins anew.

This is just the way I see it: The numbers and the math and the history don't lie.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 15, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Look at Apple's MARKET CAP though Buckster. And look at their share price, cash reserves, and profitability. I think you're forgetting something critical: the "other" guys have lost control of their intellectual property, or are using SHARED IP, and are in a race to the bottom in terms of per-unit price. Yeah....a lot of cheap Windows phones and other windoid products are being sold...but Apple's market cap, share price, and profit makes the Windoze players for the most part look like what they are...*makers of cheap,low-profit-margin "commodity" products*. McDonald's sells HUNDREDS OF TONS of "food items" each week too....at an average per-unit retail of what? $1.49??? lol... Unit sales don't mean SQUAT...
> ...




The problem is you are using a history and a business model  as a Metric that Steve Jobs abandoned when he returned to apple. They are not only a hardware giant but a software and media giant. Apple is a many tentacled monster these days that has diversified. Did you know that Apple owns a majority share of the BMG music catalog? Where do you think iTunes gets all that content from that they sell. Now they have moved into ePublishing with books, news papers and magazines. The iPod /iPhone/iPad are delivery platforms for content ... Things are not nearly as cut and dried as the history you are looking at might lead you to believe, also the OS is not the same there are tons of software publishers marketing software for OS X which is not the MAC OS of old and if you have watched any movie in the last two decades it was edited in Final Cut. Apple has a very firm grasp on the future , I doubt very seriously you will see a return to what you saw in the 80's and early 90's.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 15, 2012)

I would still take a solid aluminum and glass phone that will last over a cheap plastic phone any day.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 15, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Did you look at the side-by-side specs? I'm actually shocked at how much better the SIII looks, on paper.



Consider the Ariel Atom and the V10 Audi R8.  On paper, the R8 is a beast, having a 520hp 5.2L V10.  Despite this, it gets it's a*s handed to it by the Atom, which sports a 250hp 2.0L I4, around any track.  Why? It weighs significantly less allowing it to be MUCH more efficient with its power and handling.  Operating systems can behave this way as well.  An efficient OS doesnt need as much power as a bloated one in order to prform the same task in the same amount of time.  Theres more than just humbers.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 15, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> The problem is you are...


Just offering one man's opinion.  Time will tell the whole story.  Until then, que sera...  It means nothing to me either way if they succeed or fail now or ever.


----------



## fotomumma09 (Sep 15, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:
			
		

> So Apples got you by the balls... er breasts too huh? LOL I've got the phone, pad, and iMac... I'm gunnin for the Apple TV now. I wanna be able to do that airplay thing from my iPad.



Lol! You'll really like AirPlay, so convenient to play family videos and pics on the big screen!


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 15, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Did you look at the side-by-side specs? I'm actually shocked at how much better the SIII looks, on paper.
> ...



That really depends on the track. I am sure the R8 will swallow the Atom whole on long tracks like the Le Mans and Nurburgring.


----------



## JClishe (Sep 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I think you're forgetting something critical: the "other" guys have lost control of their intellectual property, or are using SHARED IP, and are in a race to the bottom in terms of per-unit price. Yeah....a lot of cheap Windows phones and other windoid products are being sold...but Apple's market cap, share price, and profit makes the Windoze players for the most part look like what they are...*makers of cheap,low-profit-margin "commodity" products*. McDonald's sells HUNDREDS OF TONS of "food items" each week too....at an average per-unit retail of what? $1.49??? lol... Unit sales don't mean SQUAT...



That statement doesn't make any sense Derrel. The "race to the bottom", "commodity", high unit sales are occuring within the Android space, not the Windows Phone space. "A lot of cheap Windows phones" are in fact NOT being sold. You do realize that Android and Windows Phone are 2 different platforms, right? ANDROID, not Windows Phone, are the bottom-feeding commodity handsets of the mobile phone world.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 16, 2012)

One can argue all day, but on the sales floor and world popularity polls the iPhone 5 is going to kill anything Samsung brings to the table.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 16, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> One can argue all day, but on the sales floor and world popularity polls the iPhone 5 is going to kill anything Samsung brings to the table.




Pretty much...


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2012)

Funny thing....I was browsing the web,and found this article. Let me quote the first paragraph of it...

As Expected, The Boring iPhone 5 Breaks Previous Sales Records | TechCrunch


"The iPhone 5 was supposed to be a flop. Consumers were supposed to be disgusted with the lack of innovation. No one was supposed to buy it. That is, of course, if you listened to the buzz during last week&#8217;s launch. The opposite turned out to be the truth. Apple announced the iPhone 5&#8242;s first weekend sales this morning and they are stellar. *The best ever*. Apple sold twice as many iPhone 5s as iPhone 4S during the first few days. And, if you recall, this is all from a phone that due to lack of wild specs, connectivity options or something truly new, was deemed &#8220;meh.&#8221; This shouldn&#8217;t come as a surprise. Apple has done it for years."

---end quoted passage---

LOOK how the author at TechCrunch used the word *"meh"!!!!!!! Just like you did! {grins}

Sooo...when ya'getting yer iPhone 5, dood???*


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out how high sales automatically equal a better phone?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 17, 2012)

Leaning towards iPhone 5 actually. But not until I hold the technically superior S3 and play with it. I just can't stand ANDROID os...


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 17, 2012)

android vs apple is like canon vs nikon. 
who cares. use what you like. they all do the same damn thing.  take pics and post them to facebook.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2012)

YES--the "upload to Facebook" feature is killer!!!!!!!!! I heard that the iPhone 5, the one so many people said was "meh", has an absolutely killer-pretty icon for Upload to Facebook*.* Plus, it has the *Fox News Effect filter*, which makes everything in your photos look bigger, better, and more amazing than is even possible in real life.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 17, 2012)

Fox News effect filter? lol


----------



## bhop (Sep 17, 2012)

iPhone is fine, but after switching to an android phone with replaceable batteries and a bigger screen, I can't see myself going back.  Whoever said they couldn't find the app store easily.. you're doing it wrong.   Android OS isn't quite as refined as the apple iOS, but it works the same way for the most part.. not rocket science..

As far as build materials, who cares.. today's phones have a shelf life of only a few years anyway.  My original iphone is still built nicely, but it's literally just a useless paperweight now.  My S2 is still surviving nicely and is light in my pocket.  I like that.  I love apple, I use mac computers at work and home, yes iphone will sell like hotcakes, but it's not the best for _*everyone*_.  Can't we all just get along?


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 17, 2012)

OtterBox FTW!


----------



## Buckster (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> I'm trying to figure out how high sales automatically equal a better phone?



Take business and marketing in school ? High sales means you are delivering what your target market wants.  That means of the available products on the market its the better one thats how it works and no I am not joking. 

Do you know Buckminster Fuller ALMOST succeeded with a proposed plan to build homes for returning GI's after WWII based on his Geodesic dome? Architecturally  speaking his design was and is far superior from a design stand point and is very economical to build. It did not stop millions of two and three bedroom ranch style homes from being built instead. Sometimes good enough is good enough and sometimes good enough is better.


----------



## pez (Sep 17, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> JClishe said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...



Seriously?? Do you even use W7? Unless you go out and find some nasty virus somehow, W7 is the most stable OS ever- it never crashes. If you're talking IE you may have a point. 
I build gamer PCs for people at home, and maintain all the W7 machines at work: W7 is nearly bulletproof. And if you haven't tried one of the new windows phones out, you have zero idea what you're talking about. The new windows phones ROCK. Period.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 17, 2012)

pez said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > JClishe said:
> ...



Actually Win 7 is not the most stable OS ever by a long shot,  but it is a big improvement over Vista and XP in so much as we are talking about Microsoft Operating Systems .  The most stable OS ever is Unix and by virtue Mac OS X which is based on a UNIX kernel. Unix based Operating systems are known to run for years and even decades with no issues, let alone having to re image a system on a somewhat scheduled basis like what has to be done in many enterprise environments with Windows based systems. I have all types of cool letters behind my name concerning my IT expertise, I just don't typically bring it up. Some cool ones are ACMT  A+, Security + , MCSA, MCSE, GCUX. As for the new Windows mobile phones they really have very little in common with Windows 7. They have quite a bit more in common with Windows 8 and the charms that run on Windows Mobile will run on Windows 8 as well. I don't think that the new Windows mobile OS rocks, but it is an improvement over the older windows phone offerings.


----------



## JClishe (Sep 17, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Unix based Operating systems are known to run for years and even decades with no issues, let alone having to re image a system on a somewhat scheduled basis like what has to be done in many enterprise environments with Windows based systems.



So these Unix OS's that you're referring to that run for years and decades with no issues, these are being used in the exact same scenario as the Windows 7 machines you're referring to, correct? End users are using them to surf the web, download, install, then uninstall 3rd party software, connect to all sorts of different pieces of hardware causing all sorts of 3rd party drivers to be installed, etc.

Because obviously if you're comparing a Unix machine that's dedicated to handful of tasks with a limited and controlled set of applications and hardware, and comparing that to an end users "daily driver" that is constantly having software, hardware, and drivers being installed and uninstalled on it, well then clearly you're comparing apples to oranges and the post you just made carries no value. I too work in IT and I too have seen these Unix boxes run for years and years and years. And, those machines are desktops with a very limited number of apps running on them that are very tightly administered. Put a Windows 7 machine in that same scenario and it too will run for years and decades without issue. 

If you really want to fairly compare Unix to Windows 7 then you need to compare in the other direction, too. Go install Unix on all of your users laptops and let them use that as their primary, sole computer to run all of their business and pesonal apps from. Then let us know how that goes.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 17, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:
			
		

> Take business and marketing in school ? High sales means you are delivering what your target market wants.  That means of the available products on the market its the better one thats how it works and no I am not joking.
> 
> Do you know Buckminster Fuller ALMOST succeeded with a proposed plan to build homes for returning GI's after WWII based on his Geodesic dome? Architecturally  speaking his design was and is far superior from a design stand point and is very economical to build. It did not stop millions of two and three bedroom ranch style homes from being built instead. Sometimes good enough is good enough and sometimes good enough is better.



Lol there's a difference between "popular" and "better/good/worthy of existing."

Nikki Minaj is a one example.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 17, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem is the iPhone is is good/high quality and popular.  No it does not have every bell and whistle that Samsung chooses to add to their phones but again its good enough. Something that is lost on Motorola and Samsung. Its also why they do not sell as many phones as Apple. As I stated before in this case good enough is exactly that, good enough.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 17, 2012)

pez said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > JClishe said:
> ...



Thats cute, you assemble computer parts and install Windows 7 on them.  I build computers too....  Oh, and design hardware with Verilog and FPGA's, and develop Windows software. Theres a reason why WinXP was in use for nearly 10 years and many companies still use it and it aint because it was unstable. "If it aint broke, don't fix it".  Win7 has been going "strong" for what, 3 years now and it's alredy being replaced by Win8?  Yea, Microsoft clearly sees it as a strong platform.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 17, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> The problem is the iPhone is is good/high quality and popular.  No it does not have every bell and whistle that Samsung chooses to add to their phones but again its good enough. Something that is lost on Motorola and Samsung. Its also why they do not sell as many phones as Apple. As I stated before in this case good enough is exactly that, good enough.



Good enough for who? I see this as a weak argument.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 17, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:
			
		

> The problem is the iPhone is is good/high quality and popular.  No it does not have every bell and whistle that Samsung chooses to add to their phones but again its good enough. Something that is lost on Motorola and Samsung. Its also why they do not sell as many phones as Apple. As I stated before in this case good enough is exactly that, good enough.



Good enough doesn't equal better though as was previously asked about why sales means a better product.

I have both the iPhone 4S and the Motorola Razr Android phone.

I like the iPhone more but from a comparative standpoint the iPhone 5 for its price is hardly better


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 17, 2012)

A "Pre-Review" from CNET gives iPhone 5 slight edge:

iPhone 5 vs. Galaxy S3 vs. Lumia 920: By the numbers | iPhone Atlas - CNET Reviews



> One thing is clear, the iPhone faces its stiffest competition yet which makes blindly choosing Apple without examining the facts first a hasty choice -- so if you're at all on the fence about the iPhone 5, we recommend you wait for the full review.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 17, 2012)

JClishe said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Unix based Operating systems are known to run for years and even decades with no issues, let alone having to re image a system on a somewhat scheduled basis like what has to be done in many enterprise environments with Windows based systems.
> ...




I did mention Mac OS X in my reply,  which quite a lot of people do use and yes they use it for every purpose you mentioned. No 98% of the world is not using it, however it is a UNIX based OS and everything you mentioned is easily done including surfing the web, downloads, installs, uninstalls, 3rd party software, etc , etc, etc.   Concerning OS X and Windows it has been pretty much established that OS X users end up having fewer issues over time with their computers than Windows users do. Those are attributes of OS X being based on UNIX , I used to manage technicians in an environment where we had both MACS and PC's, for every 10 PC related issues we had 1 Macintosh related issue. That alone says something about the stability of OS X, Macintosh hardware failures were more rare of an event.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 17, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is the iPhone is is good/high quality and popular.  No it does not have every bell and whistle that Samsung chooses to add to their phones but again its good enough. Something that is lost on Motorola and Samsung. Its also why they do not sell as many phones as Apple. As I stated before in this case good enough is exactly that, good enough.
> ...




Don't buy it then, that's your choice but it still does not make the Samsung better were it the better phone they would be selling more product and yes sales numbers do matter.  The cool thing with a free market you can buy whatever you want.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 17, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > SamSpade1941 said:
> ...



That's not what I asked.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 17, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it really does, thats why some companies are not in business anymore..  Packard made an awesome car seen one lately?  

As for your comments on whether or not you think the iPhone 5 is worth its price thats an individual choice.. I am betting to the bulk of the target market it is good enough and worth the price. Most likely it will probably be received as the greatest thing since sliced bread. For me the iPhone does everything I want it to do now. The new processor is why I am buying the iPhone 5 along with an improved battery life / larger battery.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 18, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to figure out how high sales automatically equal a better phone?
> ...



This post makes absolutely no sense to me. And I don't mean that in an offensive way. I'm trying to understand your point, because this post reads as a bit of a contradiction.

Seems like you are saying that an inferior product is better than a superior product because it's more popular?


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...




Its not about an inferior product, but sometimes you can make a product that is more than the market wants.. The droids are in many cases more than the market wants.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 18, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > SamSpade1941 said:
> ...



Good enough is not better in this context and what we are talking about. Regardless of market, I asked if how sales automatically equate to a better phone. Sales can indicate a lot of things. Better marketing, better target audience, etc. But when it comes down to it, the sales figures mean nothing in terms of my question.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well at this point we will agree to disagree. The fact is the better mousetrap is the one that sells the most. It is a cold hard fact of business, you do not have to agree but it is the way it is.

Have a good evening.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 18, 2012)

Htc One S FTW!!!

 They're all just phones.  One will be better than the next one day and then vice versa, over and over and over again, etc, etc etc.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 18, 2012)

2MIL in 24 hours? I'd say that its the cream of the crop and has the numbers to back it...

Apple: iPhone 5 pre-orders topped 2M in 24 hours


But back to my original question... If you can now Facetime over cellular networks, will that be retroactive for the 4s as well?


----------



## pez (Sep 18, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...



I'm glad you think I'm cute, and I am quite impressed by your (and SamSpade1941's) vast IT and developer expertise. I only know what I experience (also, I meant to say "Microsoft's most stable OS" for what it's worth). XP was and is a security nightmare. I have no idea just how much malware and how many viruses I've had to painstakingly clean from many, many XP machines over the years, but it has been "a lot". And driver problems, OMG. Sure, it was way better than what MS trotted out before XP, and then Vista had issues. But Win7 has been a godsend for me, vastly better than XP in terms of staying clean and secure. Screw XP, I utterly hate it- it's old school in my book. Win8 appears to be more for mobile platforms, _plus they murdered the start menu_. I hope I like the final product better than the beta.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 18, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Well at this point we will agree to disagree. The fact is the better mousetrap is the one that sells the most. It is a cold hard fact of business, you do not have to agree but it is the way it is.
> 
> Have a good evening.



It's not a matter of agreeing to disagree though. You are arguing a completely different point then I am, but trying to manipulate it in a way to make it relevant to what I said, when it's not at all. Using sales figures as leverage to describe why a product is good/better/best is a cop out and irrelevant in this discussion. It sells a lot, therefore it must be a great upgrade.

The Iphone 5 has topped 2 million pre-orders, so according to your logic, it's the best phone (un)available right now, because of it's pre-order sales. That's where I fail to agree.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 18, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:
			
		

> Well at this point we will agree to disagree. The fact is the better mousetrap is the one that sells the most. It is a cold hard fact of business, you do not have to agree but it is the way it is.
> 
> Have a good evening.



If only I was talking about it in a business sense. There are a lot of things that go into selling a product other than product quality. The best sold product could also just be the best marketed instead of being the best option. 

Photography is a prime example of this. Sometimes the better photographer is not as popular not because of the product they're producing but because of their poor marketing.  

So saying "that's the way it is" doesn't really prove anything. And I think my marketing professors would agree.

Better for the market /=/ Better quality product

But it's w/e.

Have a good morning.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 18, 2012)

screw Apple AND android...wheres the Linux phone? they could call it the LPhone. 
i swear this is the song that never ends. 
here you go, in case 11 pages wasn't enough.  

nikon is better than canon, which is better than pentax, which is better than sony. 
Digital has no soul, film is better. always better. 
ford is better than chevy.
blue is better than green
asus is better than acer
HP is better than Dell. 
primes are better than zooms. 
external pacing @ 70 joules is better than a 2-10mcg/kg/min dopamine drip. 

hope I didn't miss anything.   :mrgreen:


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 18, 2012)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> screw Apple AND android...wheres the Linux phone? they could call it the LPhone.
> i swear this is the song that never ends.
> here you go, in case 11 pages wasn't enough.
> 
> ...



Hey! This debate is different. We're getting into some deeper s*** like "what is the definition of better." lol

Also a Linux phone would kind of suck because then you'd have to manually install all of your apps.


----------



## D3Shooter (Sep 18, 2012)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> external pacing @ 70 joules is better than a 2-10mcg/kg/min dopamine drip.
> 
> hope I didn't miss anything.   :mrgreen:



Nice!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 18, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are aware that the Android OS is a derivative  of Linux right?


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 18, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> 2MIL in 24 hours? I'd say that its the cream of the crop and has the numbers to back it...
> 
> Apple: iPhone 5 pre-orders topped 2M in 24 hours
> 
> ...




I cant speak for Apple on that one, all I will say is that in the past features were available in developer releases of iOS that never made it to the public release. A good example is Siri in the developer release of iOS 5 it was active on the iPhone 4. The decision was made to restrict that functionality on the final release because it was determined that Siri uses too much processor power and shortens the battery life on a iPhone 4.  Apple has already stated that Siri will not be available on the iPhone 4 and iPad 1 in the iOS 6 release what other functionality may or may not be present is unknown at this time. One can only go off of what Apple tells us also the face time over cellular I think is hinged to the LTE availability.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 18, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



I am. Open source FTW.  you are aware that I was speaking in total parody and sarcasm right?


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 18, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...



Actually I was replying to rexbobcat...

But yes I gathered that with the rant on brands and all...


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 18, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:
			
		

> Actually I was replying to rexbobcat...
> 
> But yes I gathered that with the rant on brands and all...



Whew..just making sure..you know how some people take things waaaay to literal here. I tried to make it as obviously non serious as possible.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 18, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:mrgreen:


----------



## gerardo2068 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm Apple fan. But I wont say that S3 is not good, do you own research and buy what you desire. I pre order my phone because I like my iPhone and the increase speed is welcome. I used to try to justify my choice but now I try to evade it. The S4 will be announce next year, I'm sure it will be faster but you know what, it's ok, Apple will keep improving their phones over the years too. My house it's all Apple because over the years I have acquired many Apple device and I really enjoy how everything interconnect, other devices do the same but I just like the way Apple devices do it. All my media it's every where, that whats important to me, also well organized too ( hate songs with no names). It's just preference, Just like with cameras there is not one single choices some great artist use Photoshop on Windows, Other on Macs, thats ok, some like cannon other Nikon.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Sep 18, 2012)

On thing though, I wanted to use Google+ but I got tired of the bashing on Apple that always show up on "what's hot" so stopped using it. Photography its a hobby not a business so I dont care to share my photos on G+. Facebook although not perfect its ok for me. I can discover other artists on places like Flickr, 500px, here, all kelby's websites and more.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 18, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



So is iOS.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 18, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...



Actually thats incorrect... iOS is a modification of OS X which was based on Darwin and  was developed around a UNIX kernel. Darwin's DNA comes from NeXTSTEP and BSD not Linux and yes its nitpicking of sorts since Linux is a UNIX derivative but there are still differences... as Darwin is more of a true UNIX than Linux is.  Apple had very valid reasons for not choosing a version of Linux.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 22, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## CCericola (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## charlie76 (Sep 27, 2012)

Rotanimod said:
			
		

> Brilliant!
> 
> YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNBP18nrRdw&feature=player_embedded



That was HILARIOUS!!

"We made it 15% thinner, and 795% taller..."


----------



## Buckster (Oct 3, 2012)

This is interesting, especially for predictions of what will likely happen after the election: Apple Owns The World's Largest Hedge Fund - Business Insider


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Oct 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


>



But the iPhone 5 *IS *the current iPhone.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 3, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> But the iPhone 5 IS the current iPhone.



Technically it's the past iPhone since I'm sure Apple Has already developed the 5S and will release it next month


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 30, 2012)

So....

Uhhh...

Ermmm......

yeah.... 


Despite my pessimism, I bought the iPhone 5 today. I'm pretty excited about it actually . I say good riddance to the technically flawed Evo 4G and on to better things!


----------



## shefjr (Nov 30, 2012)

I've had it for a while. I have been an iphone guy since the first one came out. I am not at all impressed with this phone. Ring tones that were on my 4 for some reason won't go onto my 5. This is the first one that I have not been impressed with. 

If this is your first one then I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Have fun!


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 30, 2012)

I bought myself and my wife an S3, and still paid $100 less for both than if I would have bought 1 iphone. The S3 is a great phone. It replaced my Evo 4G. Even if the phone isn't as good as the iphone, I still only paid a quarter of the iphone's price for it. The only clear thing that makes the iphone better, is Siri. The S-Voice can't hold a candle to it. The S-Voice is convenient, and easy to use and really useful, but Siri is lightyears ahead of it. When the phones were both @ $200, I looked into both phones and considered both. The second it dropped to $50, there wasn't anything to prevent me from buying the S3.


----------



## JClishe (Nov 30, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920 for $99 is the best deal out there, its a fantastic phone. The other day a guy with an S3 saw my 920 and asked for a quick demo. He kept saying "wow", was impressed at how much faster the 920 is than his S3, and after 5 minutes was saying he wanted to upgrade his S3 to a 920.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 30, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> I bought myself and my wife an S3, and still paid $100 less for both than if I would have bought 1 iphone. The S3 is a great phone. It replaced my Evo 4G. Even if the phone isn't as good as the iphone, I still only paid a quarter of the iphone's price for it. The only clear thing that makes the iphone better, is Siri. The S-Voice can't hold a candle to it. The S-Voice is convenient, and easy to use and really useful, but Siri is lightyears ahead of it. When the phones were both @ $200, I looked into both phones and considered both. The second it dropped to $50, there wasn't anything to prevent me from buying the S3.



crazy the s3 was still showing 200 w/contract at the local store


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 30, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > I bought myself and my wife an S3, and still paid $100 less for both than if I would have bought 1 iphone. The S3 is a great phone. It replaced my Evo 4G. Even if the phone isn't as good as the iphone, I still only paid a quarter of the iphone's price for it. The only clear thing that makes the iphone better, is Siri. The S-Voice can't hold a candle to it. The S-Voice is convenient, and easy to use and really useful, but Siri is lightyears ahead of it. When the phones were both @ $200, I looked into both phones and considered both. The second it dropped to $50, there wasn't anything to prevent me from buying the S3.
> ...



Samsung Galaxy S3 for $49.99 (Best Buy, RadioShack, and others) - Top 16 Black Friday tech deals (pictures) - CNET Reviews

The sale went from Thursday to Sunday I believe. I picked mine up on Saturday.


----------

